# Steam and steel - open game content?



## Tom+J (Jul 30, 2005)

I was just wondering which parts of Steam and steel are open game content. I'm considering doing alittle article about ueing Steam and steel in Privateers press's Iron kingdoms setting allot like the "expand your game" articles for ebberon on the Wizards site.

So I want to know what I can and can't write concerning stats, spell, feats and the like. Just want to know where i'll have to refernce to the book and where I can type up content from the book.

thanks

tj -x-


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 1, 2005)

The open content should be declared quite clearly on the title page of the product. I don't have access to my copy right now, but it should either be there, on the table of content, or on the page with the OGL.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 4, 2005)

It's the standard OGL declaration from the license proper, with one exception:



> Designation of Product Identity: the following items are hereby designated as product identity in accordiance with section 1 (e) of the open game license, version 1.0a: all proper names of persons and deities, all Ambient Inc., Natural 20 Press and E.N.Publishing trademarks, logos and identifying marks and trade dress, including all product and product line names including but not limited to the E.N.Publishing Logo, Steam & Steel; any and all stories, storylines, plots, characters, thematic elements,
> fiction and dialogue; all artwork, symbols, designs, depictions, illustrations, maps and cartography, likenesses, poses, logos, graphic designs except such elements that already appear in the d20 system reference document and are already Open Game Content by virtue of appearing there. The above product identity is not Open Game Content.
> 
> Designation of Open Game Content: All text not covered by the above declaration of Product Identity above is released as Open Game Content except for the sample campaign settings provided on pages 13, 14 and 15 and in the Appendix.




So, with the exception of the campaign settings, the rest of the book is OGC except for the graphical elements, layout, and our trademarks (such as the name, Steam & Steel).

And we'll grant you free license to use that name in the article, as long as it is clearly marked as closed content there also.


----------



## Tom+J (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks. Really appreciate it.

tj -x-


----------

